# Aggressive Dog - DESPERATE PLEASE HELP!



## pionono217 (Nov 24, 2012)

Hi, I've just joined the forum as I'm really at my wit's end as to what to do with my 17 month old Lakeland Terrier.

We got our dog at 8 months and had little information on previous behaviour but within a couple of months it became clear he did not know how to play nicely with other dogs. He did not appear to have been socialized as any time he played with other dogs in the park he quickly turned it into an attack. 

We sought help from a behaviourist and have been trying different techniques for the last 6 months. As part of the training involved keeping him away from other dogs until he 'knew' how he should behave, I feel it has gotten worse. He barks and pulls at every single dog he sees in the street. We have to cross the road every time another dog comes along and I dread every walk. He is not getting as much exercise, which I realise is a vicious cycle, but we had to stop letting him off the lead long ago. 

To make matters worse he has now become aggressive with small children any time my friends' children come to visit and he has to be locked in a room. He has also started lunging at people in the street and jumping up at them. The only 'traumatic' thing I can see that would make him more defensive is that we were burgled while he was in on his own 7 months ago. His level of aggression does not seems to warrant this one event.

I am now 2 months pregnant and dreading that we will have to have him put down if things do not improve and it goes badly with a new baby.

I must add, that generally in the house and around my partner and I, he is very loving and playful, which is obviously why it makes it so hard to think that we may have to lose him.

PLEASE if anyone has ANY advice I would be extremely grateful. As I said in the title, we really are getting desperate now.


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

ok first of all, get a muzzle, prevention is definately the first step here.

To help the pulling i'd suggest you use a harness(i would usually recommend a headcollar but it won't work with a muzzle) so you have some control of him...this with the muzzle should give you some more peace of mind when out so he can get more exercise. Also use a longline or flexi lead so he can run about instead of being stuck on a short lead.

To help with dog aggression, start by sitting at a distance and whenever you see another dog get his attention( use food or a squeaky toy to get his focus) and reward him for not reacting to the dog...do this inside too so he can really get to grips with his trick. As time goes on you can gradually decrease the distance between you and other dogs. 

Regarding children, install a babygate so your dog can see but not interact with the kids, allow them to throw some treats to him from a distance but make sure they don't go anywhere near him...this will build up his trust and again as time goes on the distance can be decreased. When outside put him in a sit and keep his attention. Do not allow him near anyone.

to get him used to the idea of a baby i'd introduce him to baby items ASAP, i think you can buy a CD with sounds babies make to desensitise dogs to them.

Just a few questions now

What is he fed?
How much exercise does he get a day?
How much mental exercise does he get(training, games etc)?
What toys does he have? Are any stimulating to him?

Lakelands are extremely feisty wee sods, they need a lot of working to stay sane. Terriers in general are a difficult lot.


----------



## pionono217 (Nov 24, 2012)

Thanks very much.
He gets James Wellbeloved and Burns dry food as recommend by vet and behaviourist. 
He gets 4 or 5 walks a day , between 15 - 30 mins each. We used to spend hours running aorund the park and in the country but as he can't be trusted off the lead his exercise has become limited.
However, we were advised to mentally stimulate him more in the house so we play games like hiding his Kong full of peanut butter or something adn other little games that make him practice patience and self control. For example, throwing down food but only allowing him to go and retrieve it when given a signal.
He does like some toys we play with, squeaky ducks and suchlike, generally he loves a good tug of war in the house with them. 
He also already has a harness with two points, chest and back to attach a loop lead for more control. We had a gently leader that went round his mouth but the behaviourist felt it was inhibiting his progress as he hated it so much he would refuse to go for a walk and we had to drag him round the streets. He is the definition of stubborn!


----------



## Owned By A Yellow Lab (May 16, 2012)

Can I just double check: are you absolutely sure that the jumping up at people is aggression? I rehomed my Lab when he was 14 months and he did the same thing but it was pure excitement.

Just wanted to check 

I think that firstly you need to get another trainer or behaviourist in and of course make sure they only use positive methods.

When walking your boy, either a harness with a front attachment OR a headcollar will give you a lot more control.

The 'watch me' command may really help you - it's great for dogs who go over threshold fast, and it sounds as though this is happening with your dog. If you have never taught this command feel free to PM me and I'll tell you how I use it with Dexter - it really DOES help get the dog to focus on you rather than what's going on around you.

Has your dog had a check up at the vet recently? Might be worth ensuring that there's no underlying medical issue.

I really would get another trainer in - it doesn't sound as though the one you are using at present has been enough help.


----------



## hazel pritchard (Jun 28, 2009)

Hi can i ask did your dog come from a rescue? if so please contact them . hope something can be sorted out, i must admit if it was my dog i would muzzle whenever around dogs/children/adults


----------



## pionono217 (Nov 24, 2012)

Thanks, yes it does seem like aggression the way he jumps up and lunges showing his teeth. In his defence it does seem to have happened more often since the dark nights came in or if we turn a corner and there is someone right in front of us so I'm not sure if he's just getting spooked. I haven't quite worked out what seems to be the pattern there. That is certainly a more recent change in behaviour. But he is extremely defensive of the house and barks at anyone who passes the gate. 

I'd like to find out more about the watch me command if I can just work out how to PM you! Thanks.

He was checked at the vets when all this started 6 or 7 months ago and was given the all clear.

Thanks very much.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

I am afraid it is impossible for anyone to give you effective behavioural advice over the ether as

a) we cannot see what the dog is actually doing, in context and what you are doing
b) nobody who is properly qualified and belongs to a professional body would be able to help you this way as it is against their codes of practice to conduct consultations this way.

Where did you rehome your dog from? If it was a rehoming centre they should have a behaviourist at their disposal, if privately then I would strongly suggest you take your dog to the vet in order to rule out any underlying medical conditions and they will then refer you to a reputable, qualified behaviourist from either the

APBC

The APBC | Association of Pet Behaviour Counsellors

CAPBT

CAPBT - COAPE Association of Pet Behaviourists and Trainers

UKRCB

UKRCB - The official website of the UK Registry of Canine Behavioursts


----------



## pionono217 (Nov 24, 2012)

Yes I understand it is difficult to appreciate the full extent of the behaviour/problem from simply using a forum. I did not post the situation on here as a means of solving the problem in a few exchanges. As I mentioned at the start, I am beginning to feel desperate as we have been trying several different techniques with a qualified trained for 6 months and the problem seems to be getting worse not better. Therefore I am only looking for some tips or a different perspective and some fresh advice in order to help us make a decision as to what course of action to take next.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

pionono217 said:


> Yes I understand it is difficult to appreciate the full extent of the behaviour/problem from simply using a forum. I did not post the situation on here as a means of solving the problem in a few exchanges. As I mentioned at the start, I am beginning to feel desperate as we have been trying several different techniques with a qualified trained for 6 months and the problem seems to be getting worse not better. Therefore I am only looking for some tips or a different perspective and some fresh advice in order to help us make a decision as to what course of action to take next.


If you are following the trainer's advice to the letter, and you are still seeing no improvement, it may be that your particular problem(s) are outside their experience.

Not all trainers are experienced with all scenarios.

Good trainers know their limits and will refer you to someone with more expertise in this area.

Whereabouts do you live, perhaps we can recommend a specialist for you?


----------



## Owned By A Yellow Lab (May 16, 2012)

pionono217 said:


> Thanks, yes it does seem like aggression the way he jumps up and lunges showing his teeth. In his defence it does seem to have happened more often since the dark nights came in or if we turn a corner and there is someone right in front of us so I'm not sure if he's just getting spooked. I haven't quite worked out what seems to be the pattern there. That is certainly a more recent change in behaviour. But he is extremely defensive of the house and barks at anyone who passes the gate.
> 
> I'd like to find out more about the watch me command if I can just work out how to PM you! Thanks.
> 
> ...


I'll PM you re the 'watch me'.

I do think it sounds as though your dog may be 'reactive' but really you do need a good trainer or behaviourist to assess him properly.


----------



## pionono217 (Nov 24, 2012)

Thank you. We live in Glasgow.


----------



## sligy (Jul 3, 2012)

Sled dog hotel gives really good advice and seems to really what their on about. I would give them a PM and see if they have any advice.
Goodluck i hope it gets better


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

You need a certain number of posts before you can PM if I'm not mistaken. I'm not sure exactly how many it is though.


----------



## snoopydo (Jan 19, 2010)

I had this with my Parson Jack Russell Sam see Thread............................

http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat...roblem-getting-worse-i-cant-cope-anymore.html

Sadly I did with help/Advise from my vets To have him pts a few weeks ago it Still hurts  and I do feel alot of Guilt but it was a no brainer decision when he jumped on and pinned my daughter on the sofa for no reason and was in Full teeth out Snarling in her face she quickly grabbed a cushion and covered her face and he grabbed and bit her Arm He had bitten and attacked both of us during the last few months....

But in Sams case the vets and us believed it to be a mental prob i.e brain Tumor. As he was ok with us one minute and then you would just see his eyes changed and we knew what was coming he'd just suddenly ''Flip into aggression attacks and bite then shake walk around in circles and then wag his tail and fuss you it was absolutely heartbreaking to witness we know there was something mentally wrong i think before we were at the vets i do feel guilty too as we were consulting the vets for about 4 weeks before we made the decision and i think we made him suffer more. I was so Hard and difficult.

We also had the same problems as you have with walking we had to avoid other dogs like the plague even though he lived quite happily with my German Shepherd and Shih Tzu ( though he did also randomly attack them )

I'm sorry to add but as you are pregnant i would be VERY Careful with your dog around a baby as you've said he dont get on with children.

If people disagree with my comment Im sorry but its just my opinion

I'm NOT by any means advising you to have yours pts Heavens NO I'd Never do that but I thought i'd share my story and let you know that I personally know how difficult it is to live with this it really is hard and frustrating my heart goe's out to you and I do hope that you can sort out what is wrong with your little one my thoughts and best wishes are with you x


----------



## Andromeda (Nov 21, 2010)

Jumping up on people and showing teeth not always is aggression. Some dogs smile and that how their smile looks like. 
In dog language smile means: look I have so small teeth and I cannot bite you, so please don't hurt me...


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Andromeda said:


> Jumping up on people and showing teeth not always is aggression. Some dogs smile and that how their smile looks like.
> In dog language smile means: look I have so small teeth and I cannot bite you, so please don't hurt me...


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

pionono217 said:


> Yes I understand it is difficult to appreciate the full extent of the behaviour/problem from simply using a forum. I did not post the situation on here as a means of solving the problem in a few exchanges. As I mentioned at the start, I am beginning to feel desperate as we have been trying several different techniques with a qualified trained for 6 months and the problem seems to be getting worse not better. Therefore I am only looking for some tips or a different perspective and some fresh advice in order to help us make a decision as to what course of action to take next.


I usually tell my owners if something isn't working then something needs to change. Either the training method, the trainer, owner's lifestyle, even owner. 6 months is a long time - most of the trainers I know who work with aggression usually need 6 weeks to start seeing an improvement. Has your trainer a lot of success with terriers with aggression problems?

Unfortunately I don't know anyone in the Glasgow area to refer you to.


----------



## goodvic2 (Nov 23, 2008)

Is your dog just being a terrier? You own a working breed are you reading him correctly?

Have a read through this website

Lakelands Welsh and Fox « Terrier Rescue

Many poeple do not get terriers. They may look like cute teddy bears but they are not. Most are unsuitable for young kids and herein often lies the problem.


----------

